# Let's give an opinion



## matanfishov (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello everyone
I'd love to read comments, opinions on my music section.
Thanks....


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Urgh. Not a good recording. In Chopin I listen uncritically once, then again for the fine points, if any. In this recording I am not pleased with your pace (I think the left hand should be 'metronomic' in the waltzes). The sound is too blurred for my poor hearing to extract information regarding articulation or rubatto.

Sorry about this useless critique - but at least I have read your post.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I may not be as well read in piano technique as hilltroll, but I enjoyed it. You are a decent pianist, don't let his opinion get you down... he was pretty harsh.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> I may not be as well read in piano technique as hilltroll, but I enjoyed it. You are a decent pianist, don't let his opinion get you down... he was pretty harsh.


If he thinks I was harsh, his teacher is useless. Now, re his sound engineer...


----------

